# '68 Transmission question



## Edelberg16 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can anyone with more knowledge of 68 gtos please let me know if any were factory on the column automatic? Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The column automatic was standard and the console dual gate shifter was an additional cost option.


----------

